# Low AMH Level but normal FSH Level...Give me hope girls...:(



## goldenwonder

so i got my AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone Level) back and they were very low. I am now being referred to the lister clinic to see a specialist. I am 27 and i have been crying eber since I got the result this afternoon. Has anyone else got a low level result and then gone on o get a :bfp:? I really feel in need of some hope at this point. God knows how I am going to get through the next week until my next appointment?? Im so confused now. My day 3 FSH levels were normal and I have read that the AMH test is new and not always accuate but I feel like I am just tryng to convince myslef that all is ok?? Any replies, as always would be very much welcome. Im in bits at the moment:cry::cry:


----------



## BizyBee

I'm not sure what AMH is, so I can't really help. I just wanted to offer some :hug:


----------



## goldenwonder

anyone???


----------



## maz

Hi hun

I've just had a cycle of IVF and our clinic insists on AMH. Apparently there success rates have started to increase since they started using AMH for protocols back in September. The FS was telling us that the AMH reading coincidentally happens to be an indication of the approx number of eggs that could be expected at egg collection. My AMH reading was 12.4 and I collected 11 eggs - so it's not far off. He also told us of a woman who had an AMH of 3 point something but collected 16 eggs, all of which fertilised, and she's now expecting twins - after her 1st cycle.

I guess the AMH reading is an indication of how you will respond to stimulation, and you'll probably find you will be on a short protocol of drugs with no down regulation. You'll probably have to go for more scans during your cycle but that's a good thing to make sure you're progressing well.

I hope that makes sense. Please try not to get too worried about it. After all, you only need one healthy egg to fertilise and keep growing ...

xx


----------



## maz

Oh - and look at it another way... if you hadn't had an AMH reading taken, you would probably have been on the normal protocol, where your own hormonal function was suppressed making it less likely that you would have produced any follicles, causing a lot of distress and heartache due to a cancelled cycle...

xx


----------



## goldenwonder

yeah - its true - thanks very much Maz. I cant belive this - I am only 27! thanks so much for the reply though. I dont understand - especially as ALL of my day 3 levels including FSH came back normal!!!:sad2:


----------



## maz

My friend had normal day 3 levels, but her AMH reading was 4.8, so I guess there could always be some unexpected results ...


----------



## goldenwonder

Yeah - agreed. Is she having problems TTC?


----------



## maz

She is - her DH had poor SA results so they went for ICSI.


----------



## goldenwonder

Fingers crossed for her. God, life sucks sometimes :(


----------



## maz

Life does suck at times ... Unfortunately for her, her first cycle ended in a negative result, and she really doesn't feel that she could face going through it again.


----------



## spicey77

Hi,

I've just had the results to my AMH and they are low and I too have just spend the afternoon/evening so far crying and feeling a failure.

I need some hope!
:cry:


----------



## Leilani

spicey77 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I've just had the results to my AMH and they are low and I too have just spend the afternoon/evening so far crying and feeling a failure.
> 
> I need some hope!
> :cry:

:hugs: What was your AMH level - and what measurement ynit is it in?

AMH is an indicatore of ovarian reserve, not egg quality - so as long as you have a number (no matter how low), you have eggs, and so can get pregnant.


----------



## KMor

goldenwonder said:


> so i got my AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone Level) back and they were very low. I am now being referred to the lister clinic to see a specialist. I am 27 and i have been crying eber since I got the result this afternoon. Has anyone else got a low level result and then gone on o get a :bfp:? I really feel in need of some hope at this point. God knows how I am going to get through the next week until my next appointment?? Im so confused now. My day 3 FSH levels were normal and I have read that the AMH test is new and not always accuate but I feel like I am just tryng to convince myslef that all is ok?? Any replies, as always would be very much welcome. Im in bits at the moment:cry::cry:

My AMH was low (1.9) but FSH was normal. The AMH just means that the egg collection may be low. On egg collection, I had x4 (remember you only need 1 ...) I now have x2 embies on board, both of which were grade 2 and am on the 2 week wait (torture).

Don't give up, you may not have a huge amount of eggs but at 27 the quality of your eggs will be very good :flower:.

Take care and stay positive.

K x


----------



## Toptack

Hi

I had a lowish AMH of 6.11, with normal day 3 FSH results (aged 35). I fell pregnant naturally after 18 months TTC while waiting to start IVF. No other problems were ever identified, apart from a slightly short LP and a bit of endo. As KMor said, your eggs will still be of excellent quality because of your age, so really don't panic about a low AMH just yet - I've heard of lots of people getting pregnant one way or another with levels much lower than mine. It really is quite a new test and I don't think they have accurately identified 'normal' scales just yet. Best of luck!


----------



## Leilani

This is a really old thread, resurrected by Spicey a couple of days ago. 

Goldenwonder got her BFP the day after her original post - her second month of TTC, and had her baby last October!

I guess this is a positive tale to low AMH ladies everywhere!


----------



## BabyChristie

I'm sorry to hear about your result. My AMH is 7.27 so i went on a high dose for my first IVF. I responded poorly but managed to get 3 embies which were all of a good enough quality so I've learned that quality rather than quantity is the main thing and a low AMH does not mean low quality. I have yet to get my BFP but am hopeful

I know its really upsetting but it still is possible. It's better that your clinic knows now so they can tailor your drugs to maximise chances. Wishing you lots of luck. xx


----------



## silarose28

Hiya

Just to let you know that I had normal day 3 fsh but did not have the amh test. Like Maz said - I was put on the wrong protocol and that resulted in a cancelled cycle due to poor response (I only got 1 follicle) which indicates low egg reserves (the amh tests would have given this info before I started). I was oversurpressed by the long protocol I was on. The whole thing was such a waste of time (I am 37 and time is a major issue for me) - not to mention all the inconvenience! Try not to lose hope - my clinic are still hopeful that with the right protocol (that doesn't supress me so much) I can get pregnant even though my egg reserves are low. Good day 3 fsh indicates good quality eggs are left and it does only take 1!!! Your clinic will be likely to give you the right protocol straight away which will hopefullly help you on your way to a BFP very soon. I have read success stories online - others have needed the short protocol and got BFPs.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ladygrey

I came accross this thread today... I too have just found I have low AMH levels. This thread is a year old so I was wondering if you have had any luck?


----------



## melsy

I got my AMH (Anti Mullerian Hormone Level)and they were VERY VERY LOW...and I'm 37 wanting a baby...and almost no chances to get pregnant!! oh GOD I'm waiting a miracle!!


----------



## lisa2103

i have low amh. i m takig dhea ,coq 10 , rj/bp. i ll wait for 3 to 4 months , thn give another try in august.


----------



## Leilani

Just following up on this. I have a really really low AMH (0.5ng/ml - which is 3.6 pmol/L - so check which is used at your clinic) and amarginal FSH (10.6 last week, 10.2 18 months ago) and I don't really respond to any IVF drugs or clomid. We are now looking to use donor eggs.

Sorry, not a very hopeful response!


----------



## silvers2004

Yes I had my AMH Levels checked on July 21 and it was very low also 0.08 and I am 36. Here is what the Dr emailed me with my results.
ANTI-MULLERIAN HORMONE <0.08 ng/mL Fin 
TEST INFORMATION: Anti-Mullerian Hormone
FEMALE:
0-16 years: 0.00-7.10 ng/mL
17-29 years: 0.85-14.24 ng/mL
30-39 years: 0.51-7.27 ng/mL
40-49 years: 0.00-6.21 ng/mL
50 years and older: 0.00-0.82 ng/mL
MALE:
0-13 days: 15.50-48.10 ng/mL
14 days-11 months: 39.10-91.10 ng/mL
12 months-6 years: 48.00-83.20 ng/mL
7-8 years: 33.80-60.20 ng/mL
9-12 years: 6.10-60.70 ng/mL
13-16 years: 2.30-33.10 ng/mL
Adult males (17 and older): 1.50-18.35 ng/mL


----------



## DKM

Hi - I wanted to share a positive message with you, as I too was devastated with my AMT result (2.4) a couple of years ago. Normal FSh.
I'm sat in my bedroom with my gorgeous baby boy who's 11 weeks old. 
He was conceived naturally in the 2nd month of trying (much to his daddy's disappointment ;0) - despite horror stories I read and the ivf I expected to have to undergo.

Good luck to those trying...


----------



## _Nell

It's great to read of some success on this thread and natural too. Just thought i would add my situation, it may help those waiting for treatment.

I have low amh (8 on uk scale) at 31 years, my FSH was 7 but post ivf jumped to 9. I haven't had a bfp yet but i've had 2 ivf's and yielded 20 and 12 mature eggs.

Unfortunately for me i fear my low amh may be an indicator of other issues for me, immunes?

I just wanted to share that low amh doesn't always = low antral follicle count though.


----------



## Louisejayne

Stumbled across this site whilst trying to discover what low amh test results actually mean!
Mine was low at 1.5 and have to say feel very down but having read some of these posts you have given me food for thought and I realise I need to stay positive. At 34 and only just beginning ttc I have everything to play for. 
Thanks everyone


----------



## Sexki11en

Don't know how helpful this will be, but I have low AMH, High FSH and low antral follicle count (at 32 - i'm so lucky, aren't I!)

I had high stims during my ICSI and produced 4 eggs. Of those, 3 were fertilised and ended up with 2 embies to put back. I got my BFP but sadly miscarried a few weeks later. 

Just waiting until 20th when we have our follow up appointment with the clinic to see where we go from here. 

SK x


----------



## mandrews

I am very new to all of this- I have had problems with ovarian cysts- lost an ovary and had a cyst surgically removed from my remaining ovary :( 
We are discussing if/when we are going to try for a baby and the MD suggested we do the testing to see how the health is of my ovary---
Turns out to be not such good news... I apparently have VERY low AMH (0.26) and they are very concerned- I have to do a progesterone level next week then my next period do the 3day labs to see where the FSH is...

I guess I just dont know what all will be happening- I have been crying ALOT today since MD called with the news :( 
I am only 27!! This is heart breaking for me!! 

Anyone else had similar situations?
or can help me understand more of what all the processes are to get 'there' 

i know the ladies who started this thread started it along time ago- but i was wondering if they ever had any success?? 

Thanks so much.
i am just trying to understand this better.


----------



## Jazavac

mandrews, your AMH is pretty much the same as mine. My other hormones are good and my cycles are healthy and regular. Six months into natural TTC, we're still nowhere. We gave ourselves two more tries and then we're off to see our reproductive endocrinologist again. 

If you're still around, I'd like to share my experience with you (saw you in another thread, too) since we're both at the same clinic.


----------



## Kaz82

Hi I just had my AMH levels checked at a routine appt with my gyni levels came back low at 7.33 pmol. This really stressed me out as not really sure what it means for me. Doc says she feels it's a reasonable level but I am only 29! Have felt better reading some of the success stories here but having had one miscarriage it's hard to be positive. Would appreciate ppl thoughts/ experiences in a similar situation to me


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies - I know this post started a long time ago but hoping for anyone with an update with some good news ?

I have been on DHEA's since Oct 2011 after being told I have a low AMH but normal FSH. I am only 28 so as you can imagine heartbroken at my age I am having problems TTC. 

I am due to see my doctor next month to see where we go from here but just wondering if anyone took any tablets to try and improve there AMH or any advice ?

Thanks ladies 

Love to all 

xxx


----------



## bstewart

I have low amh and normal fsh - been on DHEA off and on since August 2011 - with no luck. I tried clomid, but RE said I should probably do donor eggs and I don't want to do that. Just wondering what your doctor suggested as your next step.


----------



## Jennilou11

Hi ladies,

I'm pretty new to this site. Have been a member for a while but haven't really posted any threads. 

I too was diagnoised with low AMH levels (3.73). This came as quite a shock as for the past 2 years of having many different tests, including lap & dye, and always being told there is 'no reason' I was convinced I must be stressing myself out - I even tried reflexology for a few months.

I start IVF after Easter. I guess the only good news from this is that at least I will be put straight onto the correct protocol, therefore (hopefully) no cancelled cycle!

I turned 30 last month and am really hoping that (after trying for 3 years) this may be the year for us.


----------



## Jennilou11

P.S. Unsure whether it's proven to help but am taking CoQ10 supplements until the treatment starts...


----------



## shellie31

I got my AMH results back in May 2009 & they were low 4.2, i was 31 at the time & it broke my heart :cry:. DH also has a low sperm count so we're a right pair eh :cry:. I found out cos i wanted to egg share & being so young i had no idea my result would come back so low.
I done some research & started taking DHEA & Maca but i'm still waiting on our BFP :cry:. I refuse to give up though & am planning on starting soy again this cycle cos it can help produce stronger eggs:thumbup:. I took it for a couple of cycles last year & it definately made ovulation much stronger but after yet another BFN i took a much needed break from TTC & am now ready to go again :winkwink:. Praying for a miracle 2012 BFP :cloud9:. The test doesn't reflect the quality of the eggs,just that the reserve is low & it only takes one egg to get pregnant :winkwink:
Good luck to all of you & sending you all massive hugs :hug:
& loads of babydust (never give up on you're dreams :cloud9:)
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## CLARINS

Hello ladies

Sorry I didn't come back.
Just an update - I am still on the DEHA's and now going through with my IVF. My scans/blood tests are going through. 
I can't actually say if my AMH levels have imporved but I do have more follicels. I can't swear blind this is from the DHEA's because the other medication might have helped but I will continue with the DHEA's until i get that BFP ! 

Hope everyone is well 

Lots of luck and hugs xx


----------



## Kataliya

Hi Everyone!

I came upon your post just searching for a way to share my story with other ladies like myself with low AMH and normal FSH (as well as other normal Ovarian Reserve Tests). I am 34 years old and am happy to say I am now 26 (almost 27 weeks) pregnant with my first child. I too felt devastated by the diagnosis of low AMH (it was considered negligible levels) but my husband and I were determined to do everything in our power to change our situation without using too much medical assist. I did try 2 rounds of Clomid which didn't work. Ultimately I did a lot of research and began to change my lifestyle, added acupuncture, changed our diets, meditated and found books and resources that would help me stay positive and in control (as best as possible).
We ultimately became pregnant naturally a few months after our diagnosis and lifestyle changes. I am aware that everyone is different and responds differently. But I did want to give you some positive results and also say that the medical world is still trying to figure out what low AMH means. It does not mean you can't get pregnant it just means it may be a little more difficult for you (and me and many others).
Good luck with everything! I hope my story helps you and let me know if you have any questions!


----------



## Jennilou11

Hi Kataliya,

It's always lovely to hear of a success storey! Many congrats. to you both.

I cannot say that I've changed anything to do with lifestyle, I drink on the odd occassion and do not smoke. I enjoy the gym and go 4 times a week. I relax, a lot, at weekends so is there anything, other than taking supplements, you would suggest I try?

Always willing to give anything a go!

xxx


----------

